

The steps Italy has taken in order to become the next Startup Nation - yulaow
http://www.slideshare.net/MattiaCorbetta/slide-policy-startup-in-inglese-32320936?utm_content=bufferf27ea&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
asdafa
Italian living abroad here.

The interesting thing is that they mention how many startup were registered
but not how many of them survived their first year. Few friends of mine tried
to stay in Italy and they're now struggling just to get some money home. Most
of them had to go back living with their parents because none of these
measures worked and are currently employed and with humongous debt with
Equitalia (the italian IRS).

